# Colorstream for my Toshiba TV



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

My Toshiba TV only has slots for HDMI and Colorstream HD cables but my cable box unit only has RCA slots. How can I connect the two? I can't find anything to convert it.


----------



## hardboil (Nov 29, 2011)

Amazon.com: Component to Composite w/Down Scaling: Electronics


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact your cable company and get a new cable box. You should be able to get a newer box free.

You will also want to upgrade to the HD channels (if you haven't already).


----------

